# Pixel Tempers



## x65943 (May 19, 2017)

My little brother and I used to make comics using Mariopaint. The constraints for stamps were that you had to make a character 16x32 pixels. I was making some tempers, and I thought I would share them.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 19, 2017)

I'm a sucker for pixel art, nice tho.


----------



## Ricken (May 19, 2017)

x65943 said:


> My little brother and I used to make comics using Mariopaint. The constraints for stamps were that you had to make a character 16x32 pixels. I was making some tempers, and I thought I would share them.


I can see those in Earthbound.. Pretty cool!


----------



## rileysrjay (May 19, 2017)

Ricken said:


> I can see those in Earthbound.. Pretty cool!


Watch, a week from now someone's gonna announce a tempified rom hack of earthbound using these as a basis.


----------



## Ricken (May 19, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Watch, a week from now someone's gonna announce a tempified rom hack of earthbound using these as a basis.


I can totally see that, with Vinny as Ness, and every NPC is a VinsClone


----------



## rileysrjay (May 19, 2017)

Ricken said:


> I can totally see that, with Vinny as Ness, and every NPC is a VinsClone


Who should @Chary be?


----------



## Ricken (May 19, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Who should @Chary be?


Paula!


----------



## Chary (May 19, 2017)

Haha, awesome! Love it!


----------



## CeeDee (May 19, 2017)

11/10


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 19, 2017)

Make make a Skiddo human thing


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 19, 2017)

x65943 said:


> My little brother and I used to make comics using Mariopaint. The constraints for stamps were that you had to make a character 16x32 pixels. I was making some tempers, and I thought I would share them.


thats cool, mario paint is actually multiplayer or something?
i always played alone, on emulator ;u;


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2017)

This is amazing nhaha


----------



## LuxerWap (May 19, 2017)

Downright awesome, pal!


----------

